# Girls: Would you consider getting a full-body massage from a male friend "cheating"?



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

*Girls: Would you consider getting a full-body massage from a male friend "cheating"?*

:stu

Let's say it was with a friend who expresses sexual interest in you, and your partner is aware of this. But he's just very good at massaging. And he does it for free! Perhaps a compromise would be to inform your significant other. Even then, however, would you still feel too guilty about it to do it? Some people just have the magic touch.

This is a hypothetical situation, of course.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, I would.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

ofc not.  i would love it and im a lesbian. i just love massages lol.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

It's not cheating but it crosses a line and I believe the partner would have a right to be angry.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh, I would say that agreeing to such a massage knowing the circumstances would be the wrong choice to make, but I don't know if it would be considered cheating. 
I certainly would never agree to it. 

Getting a massage, an uncessesary personal satisfaction is not more important than the feelings of your significant other possibly getting hurt; while also possibly putting yourself in an awkward situation.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

define a full-body btw..?


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> define a full-body btw..?


Naked, full reign over the whole body.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a male, but speaking from the reverse situation, I wouldn't consider it cheating. However, it would make me feel sick to think about a guy, who is sexually attracted to my girlfriend, putting his hands all over her body and making her feel good.
A professional masseur wouldn't bug me, because that's his job and he doesn't know my girlfriend personally.

Edit: Naked? All over body touching? No...


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't see it as cheating. I would (edit: partake in massage not find it cheating) if I was female.

Telling or not telling your SO is kind of up in the air I think.

I have a friend that comes to mind. We are just friends, but we love hanging out and have a lot of similar interests, and we both enjoy each others company and will give each other massages and cuddle. 

I would understand if someone I was contemplating getting into a relationship wasn't comfortable with it, but I don't think it's wrong, though I do admit that this sort of thing can be a gray area. 

I guess it depends on circumstances and the type of relationship they had with their SO.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not a female, but I feel the need to chime in, heh. I guarantee that would piss the guy in the relationship off. 

If a female were to go through with something like that it would convey the message she doesn't respect the dude, willingly putting herself in such a compromising situation...

I'd break up with a chic over some sh*t like that.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I'm a male, but speaking from the reverse situation, I wouldn't consider it cheating. However, it would make me feel sick to think about a guy, who is sexually attracted to my girlfriend, putting his hands all over her body and making her feel good.
> A professional masseur wouldn't bug me, because that's his job and he doesn't know my girlfriend personally.
> 
> Edit: Naked? All over body touching? No...


Yeah, but you or her would be paying (a lot in my opinion) money for a guy to rub your significant other and make her feel good. x_x


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I would not accept the offer. I would feel guilty if I did, and I think it's kind of strange to do that while you're in a relationship - although I suppose if you've discussed it with your partner and the other guy and you're all okay with it, then you can go right ahead and get the massage.

Also, the thread title reminded me of this, couldn't help it :lol


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

The way I see it, it's a free massage- I do agree that it is a bit of a grey area though. I should have specified that it would be done without clothing, lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sorrwel said:


> The way I see it, it's a free massage- I do agree that it is a bit of a grey area though. I should have specified that it would be done without clothing, lol.


To you, it's a free massage. To your "friend", it's a chance to rub down the naked body of a girl he wants to have sex with.

You view it as a massage, your "friend" views it as foreplay...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> To you, it's a free massage. To your "friend", it's a chance to rub down the naked body of a girl he wants to have sex with.
> 
> *You view it as a massage, your "friend" views it as foreplay...*


Good point...


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I'm a male, but speaking from the reverse situation, I wouldn't consider it cheating. However, it would make me feel sick to think about a guy, who is sexually attracted to my girlfriend, putting his hands all over her body and making her feel good.
> A professional masseur wouldn't bug me, because that's his job and he doesn't know my girlfriend personally.
> 
> Edit: Naked? All over body touching? No...


well if he is gona touch ur private parts directly then i dont think its a good idea either lol


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

the cheat said:


> To you, it's a free massage. To your "friend", it's a chance to rub down the naked body of a girl he wants to have sex with.
> 
> You view it as a massage, your "friend" views it as foreplay...


Yeah, there's not really any way I can argue with that. :flush


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No it's not cheating but it's kind of inappropriate _especially_ if they already "express sexual interest."


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I would not accept the offer. I would feel guilty if I did, and I think it's kind of strange to do that while you're in a relationship - although I suppose if you've discussed it with your partner and the other guy and you're all okay with it, then you can go right ahead and get the massage.
> 
> Also, the thread title reminded me of this, couldn't help it :lol


I am dissapointed in myself I didn't think of linking this video.

I am exstatic that someone else did.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Wouldn't that feel akward to be massaged by someone you know is sexually interested in you but you're not? I sure as hell wouldn't feel comfortable.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Shinichi said:


> Wouldn't that feel akward to be massaged by someone you know is sexually interested in you but you're not? I sure as hell wouldn't feel comfortable.


Not really. He's very good at making people feel comfortable. He has a certain charisma to him.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's just wrong on so many levels. It's like asking for trouble.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sorrwel said:


> Not really. He's very good at making people feel comfortable. He has a certain charisma to him.


...you should date him!


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

the cheat said:


> ...you should date him!


-__-


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Bahaha a naked full body massage with some other guy when you're in a relationship? OF COURSE THAT'S WRONG!


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it's going to end with more than a massage ifyouknowwhatimean.








Yeah, you probably know what I mean.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

you sound like you know perfectly well that it's wrong but you like the attention you get from this guy. maybe you should rethink being in serious relationship (if yours is serious)


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

As a guy, I wouldn't consider it cheating but I would consider it to be totally not okay. If you were paying for it and it was a professional that you didn't know it would be questionable, but by letting another guy you know lay his hands all over your body you're showing a complete lack of respect for your partner.

If you limited it to him massaging your back and up while your bottom half was covered, that would take it to being acceptable (and even then it could make your partner feel uncomfortable).


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Which part of his body will he be using to perform this 'massage'?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Are there any guys that would be ok with this?


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

evginmubutu said:


> you sound like you know perfectly well that it's wrong but you like the attention you get from this guy. maybe you should rethink being in serious relationship (if yours is serious)


Remember people, this is a hypothetical situation...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

sorrwel said:


> :stu
> 
> Let's say it was with *a friend who expresses sexual interest in you*, and your partner is aware of this. But he's just *very good at massaging*. And he does it for free! Perhaps a compromise would be to inform your significant other. Even then, however, would you still feel too guilty about it to do it? *Some people just have the magic touch*.
> 
> This is a hypothetical situation, of course.





sorrwel said:


> *Naked, full reign over the whole body.*





sorrwel said:


> Not really. *He's very good at making people feel comfortable. He has a certain charisma to him*.












This seems like the prelude to "I don't know, it just happened." I hope the simps fellas aren't out there really getting swindled like this. Hypothetically of course.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I just got a private message calling me a "weak ****".

Lol okay, thread over.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

doesn't really matter if "you" consider it cheating or not, any self respecting guy should tell you to kick rocks. go buy some KY and have fun being single.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you serious?... :sus


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

i wouldn't use such crude language to describe you i'm sure you're a wonderful human being. but by god, don't go breaking hearts like that if you want a full body naked massage from another man you don't belong in a committed relationship.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

leave me alone said:


> Are there any guys that would be ok with this?


Not if they are in an exclusive relationship. Why would I be okay with some guys rubbing his hands all over my girlfriends naked body? :no


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

Of course it's wrong !


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

How would you feel if it was the other way around and some girl was rubbing him up and down?


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

First off, report whoever it was that called you a weak ****. 

Second, I would give free full body naked massages to any girl I'm attracted to. 

It's not cheating unless there is sex. But that doesn't mean your bf won't be upset. That really depends on him, how jealous he is, and how comfortable he is in your relationship. 

A better situation would be to get your bf to give you the massage. It may not be as good as someone else doing it but it can be a sensual act that leads to other things. You can also reciprocate and give him a massage too.

If anything, if you want a massage from your friend I would ask your bf if it is ok first. Open communication is key in any relationship. For some things I say it's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission but I think this situation doesn't apply.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope you reported whoever sent you that PM. 

I think the key factor here is the fact that he has expressed sexual interest in you. The implications are somewhat dire when you see that as a non-issue. Regardless of the purpose: for him, this is not a platonic massage. And in a relationship context your partner does have a right to be concerned. 

If you really want a massage, get it done professionally. It doesn't cost that much, and you're not going to be risking hurting your partner/leading on your friend. If you still think this it's perfectly alright, firstly why did you make the thread in the first place, and secondly you should perhaps consider to why you're in a relationship and whether you're satisfied with it. I've seen you describe it as 'unhealthy' before. So just be aware of it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only if you enjoy it in that special way.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I would consider it cheating.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I would consider it very inappropriate.
I wouldn't feel comfortable about it if it were the reverse, and my bf were getting a full body from a girl who liked him. I don't think it's right to do this in a committed relationship.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

sorrwel said:


> Naked, full reign over the whole body.


mmm that sound so nice, i'd have a hard time of resisting this too but yeah it's cheating.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Okay everyone, you're right. I submit.

I have a lot to think about.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

sorrwel said:


> Okay everyone, you're right. I submit.
> 
> I have a lot to think about.


What's there to think about? (Just curious)


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

rymo said:


> What's there to think about? (Just curious)


The many paths I can follow lol. Based off of the replies here, I've narrowed it down to this- stay with him and be loyal, or break up with him and experience new things.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

sorrwel said:


> The many paths I can follow lol. Based off of the replies here, I've narrowed it down to this- stay with him and be loyal, or break up with him and experience new things.


LOL. If you're actually considering this then clearly it's time to end the relationship.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

rymo said:


> LOL. If you're actually considering this then clearly it's time to end the relationship.


No need to laugh at me. I already know I'm stupid, lol.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

sorrwel said:


> No need to laugh at me. I already know I'm stupid, lol.


In that case I was laughing with you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is this a tantric massage?


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes. I would be quite mad at my girlfriend.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This thread is turning me on.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, because there is a sexual aspect to it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess I'm weird, I do think it's got a sexual aspect but I still don't think it's cheating.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> This thread is turning me on.


:sus


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm good enough at massaging that this hypothetical girl wouldn't want to go to her hypothetical friend, and if she didn't think I was she'd let me practise until I was :b


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Question for the ladies. Have you ever gotten a full body massage by a member of the opposite sex and did not feel sexually("sensually") turned on?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

It's highly inappropriate. Massages are sensual or flirtatious in nature, so yes it's borderline cheating. It can easily lead to something else.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Question for the ladies. Have you ever gotten a full body massage by a member of the opposite sex and did not feel sexually("sensually") turned on?


Yes and I didn't feel turned on.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Touching private parts cheating, back massage; mildly acceptable.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd allow it if the guy giving the massage was hideous.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

It's not really cheating, but if the guy expressed sexual interest, I would be mad she even did that. I would probably end up going to a strip club.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

It is cheating, in a way. At least it's something I would imagine would make the other partner uncomfortable. I certainly I wouldn't want some girl giving my boyfriend a full-body massage.









unless she was professional and it was necessary due to some medical/pain reason.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I think you already know the answer. Sounds to me like you're just looking for some mental justification that its okay to go through with it.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

It's not exactly "cheating", but it's definitely wrong. The girl may have no sexual interest in the guy and just wants a massage, but the fact that the guy IS interested and gets to touch the girl's naked body all over, that's just ****ed up. Irresponsible and wrong. Pretty sure most guys would be furious if they found out such a thing occurred. A guy that is interested should not have access to a girl's body when she is already in a relationship.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

lol no :um


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, it is cheating.

A massage can be construed as a sexual act. Unless it is by a professional and the massage is a legitimate business transaction, I think it is cheating. Especially if you keep it secret from your significant other. Not only that, if you let a dude who has a sexual interest in you from rubbing your naked body, you are being a tease to him. So you are screwing with 2 people here. If you went to this person's business and got the massage, then I suppose there is a bit of a gray area. 

If you talked to your boyfriend and he said 'ok' (not likely), then I guess it might not be cheating. If you go behind his back, knowing he'd probably be hurt or angry, it's just wrong. Think about it, you are getting pleasured while the dude giving the massage is probably getting his rocks off...may as well just have sex at that point.


----------



## Mr Anonymous (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not a girl, but I would definitely consider it cheating. And that's if it's from a random guy you had no history with. From a guy your boyfriend _knows_ has interest in you...not even justifiable at all.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> define a full-body btw..?





sorrwel said:


> Naked, full reign over the whole body.


Someone who is sexually interested in you, touching your body...

Uh, yeah. That's cheating lmao.


----------

